# Problem with australian ex girlfriend



## katutandingoes (Apr 7, 2016)

I have a problem with my ex girlfriend. We broke up over 2 months ago, after 4 years of being in a serious relationship. We still share our bank account and some of my things are still in Australia (I'm back in my own country). Unfortunately she refuses to speak to me, she has changed the password to our online banking so i can't access it anymore. I would like some advice, as I don't know what to do, I've tried several times but i can't have get in touch with her, when i do, her replies are very limited. I would like to get my things back, what should i do? Is there anyone who's been in this situation?
I would really appreciate some help,
thank you


----------

